# amitriptyline



## 19679 (Aug 20, 2005)

hi everyonemy doctor has put me on 10 mg a day of amitriptyline. I live in the uk, some of you from usa may still have that medication there? has anyone found it helps anxiety...im going through a rough patch at the moment so i need something to help me calm down + ease my ibs.i would be interested to hear if anyone else has taken this medication


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

just started 3 days ago at 50mg. so far so goodthe sleep is wondddderfuli cant say how it's helped my ibs yet.. its still too early to tell


----------



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

I do 75mg at bedtime for depression and sleep disturbance. My GI doc was glad I was already on it, as it's something he would have put me on anyway.Herein lies the prob with me - one of the side effects is weight gain. This is not a vanity issue with me - it's a health-related one - I need to shed some pounds and am going to see if something else can be prescribed that helps both IBS and depression. As for anxiety, I have to take Prozac 20 mg and Claritin, 10 mg.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I was on it for about 6months. Did NOTHING for my IBS or my moods. only made me gain weight. SLows down your system even your metabolism. ( spelling)


----------



## 14255 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here







I was put on amitriptyline a number of years ago (when I was still in junior high). At the time, my IBS symptoms were so severe that nothing seemed to help me. It definitely helped me to relax a bit and I still take it occasionally when I experience severe stomach aches (as it is also used to treat chronic pain), but had to stop my long-term use because my 5mg daily dose made me fall asleep in class.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome dallas


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

im on amatrip i take 2 per evening get a great sleep, no side affects that i have noticed.


----------

